# 263311/263312 Telecommunication Engineer Got Invite?



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Just wanted to know if any Telecommunication Engineer ANZCO 263311/263312 got invited Jan 8th Round?

Would really appreciate if you could please share your EOI DOE ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just wanted to know if any Telecommunication Engineer ANZCO 263311/263312 got invited Jan 8th Round?
> 
> ...


what are your scores mate. If you are applying for SC189. you will easily get Invitation with 60 points . 

For SC190 NSW, no one knows for 55+5.


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> what are your scores mate. If you are applying for SC189. you will easily get Invitation with 60 points .
> 
> For SC190 NSW, no one knows for 55+5.


Hi Singh85,

I have applied with 60 points. Just trying to figure out the cut-off date for Telecommunication Engineer ANZCO 263311/263312 from Jan 8th Round..

Thanks


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> what are your scores mate. If you are applying for SC189. you will easily get Invitation with 60 points .
> 
> For SC190 NSW, no one knows for 55+5.


i m 55+5 (if sponsered by NSW) pointer.... do you know where to look for previous years record for 55+5 pointers NSW SS


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Singh85,
> 
> I have applied with 60 points. Just trying to figure out the cut-off date for Telecommunication Engineer ANZCO 263311/263312 from Jan 8th Round..
> 
> Thanks


when you submitted your EOI ? if u have submitted in december than bright chances that your invitation comes today.

Good luck and please inform me when you receive invitation.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> i m 55+5 (if sponsered by NSW) pointer.... do you know where to look for previous years record for 55+5 pointers NSW SS


last year 55+5 pointers were invited by NSW. Last year NSW was following different criteria for invitation on first come basis, thus major invites were taken by telecom, accountants and 2,3 other occupations. Thus, these occupations were temporary on hold by NSW and was not taking invites further from October 2014 that further opened in July 2015

This year I just came to know only 1 invite for telecom engineer 263311 in immitracker ( in reality, there were many ) with 60+5 pointer for NSW. Hope NSW will give invite for 55+5 in this or coming moths.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> i m 55+5 (if sponsered by NSW) pointer.... do you know where to look for previous years record for 55+5 pointers NSW SS


have you updated your case in immitracker.com


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> have you updated your case in immitracker.com


ya i have updated..... and thanks for reply!! 
lets hope we get invitation from NSW soon:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## comsian (Dec 29, 2014)

subscribed


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi friends,

Anyone from 263311-12, waiting for the invitation in March'16?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

What are the chances for telecom engineers with 55 points without state sponsorship with ielts 6 and experience 12 years?


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello guys,

I am a newbie and want to ask few basic questions. I am Electronics and Telecommunication Engineer from India with 3 years of Telecom experience and 5 years in IT industry. Currently working in software company. I am planning to go for skill assessment process for Telecommunication Engineer (263311). My points are

Age: 30
Education: 15
English language: 10
Experience: 5
Total: 60

1.	Out of 8 years, i have 3 years of experience in Telecom industry and rest in IT. Can I claim 5 points out of this?

2.	I did final year project on Electronics and included it in one Career Episode, will I get positive assessment from EA as telecommunication engineer?

3.	How much time will it take for invitation with 60 points for 189 and 65 for NSW?

Would deeply appreciate for your feedback.


----------



## maryum (Oct 24, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> when you submitted your EOI ?


hello,

Does South Australia calls Telecommunication Engineers for skill migration subclass 190? I have 55 points and no work experience, do I have any chance?

My profile:
Age: 30 points
Degree assessed by Engineers Australia: Masters degree in Telecommunication Engineering (SOL 263311): 15 points
PTE Academic: 65+ in all four bands: 10 points
No work experience
Total: 55 points
Submitted EOI: 22/10/2016


----------



## Gurminder Singh (May 24, 2017)

Hi ,
I have lodged EOI initially in july 2017 for 489 with 50 points for 263312 Telecom NW Engineer but now i have improved English and now 60 points can i hope 189/190.

Thx in advance for your revert.


----------



## lalitmukhi (Dec 27, 2012)

Gurminder Singh said:


> Hi ,
> I have lodged EOI initially in july 2017 for 489 with 50 points for 263312 Telecom NW Engineer but now i have improved English and now 60 points can i hope 189/190.
> 
> Thx in advance for your revert.


With points 60 points you can directly apply for 189 and if your English score is 10 point, then u can apply for SS also 190.

good luck Gurminder


----------



## Romeo69 (Apr 4, 2018)

*Telecom Engineer*

Hi
I have submitted EOI 189 @ 60 pts on 15th Oct 2017
190 @65 pts NSW and general on 4th Feb 2018 
489 @70 Pts on 4th Feb
Havent heard anything. What are the chances of getting invitations?


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi mates,*
> 
> I am new to this thread and most wanted one as i was seeking ANZSCO 263311 ITA.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen anybody to get invitation from NSW for 263311. You can check immitracker also. Situation is so difficult now.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi mates,*
> 
> I am new to this thread and most wanted one as i was seeking ANZSCO 263311 ITA.
> 
> ...


Hi Asif,

I'm under the same situation as you're in. Same ANZSCO code, same total points and same result: No ITA. 

The situation is really very bad. Even 65 pointers and some 70 pointers are still waiting and there's a huge backlog of 65 and 70 pointers. 

There's no way that we would be getting ITA under 190 subclass in the near future. The only way is to improve overall score and the best possible way is to increase English test points and get at least 10 points by any means, if not 20. 

Hope that the new financial year after June 2018 brings a new ray of hope for us. Things seem to be politicised too. Nothing can be predicted at the moment. 

BR

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello Everyone.*

Can someone confirm 263311 ITA for the year 2018.. EOI date 7th Sep 2017 with 55+5=60 points

*Regards*


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hello Everyone.*
> 
> Can someone confirm 263311 ITA for the year 2018.. EOI date 7th Sep 2017 with 55+5=60 points
> 
> *Regards*


This trend of 55 or 60 for 190 and 189 is long gone. You wont be getting ITA if you have less than 70 points for non pro rata and 75 points for pro rata. Things have not gone better after NOV 2017 where DIBP had started giving out 300 visas for 189 only. Till now the situation is the same. Try increasing your points by any means to at least 70 and wait for the July 2018 rounds to get an idea. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurminder Singh (May 24, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I have lodged EOI july 2017 with 60 points 263312 Telecom NW engineer till the date no invitation and now rules changed 65.Can i hope invitation of 190/489 in future as 263312 it is almost vanished in state nomination and 189 is not achievable trying to improve English 79 but seems tough my points will increase 65 in july 2019 but eoi will also expired.Please guide what to do .Thanks in advnce for suggestion.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gurminder Singh said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have lodged EOI july 2017 with 60 points 263312 Telecom NW engineer till the date no invitation and now rules changed 65.Can i hope invitation of 190/489 in future as 263312 it is almost vanished in state nomination and 189 is not achievable trying to improve English 79 but seems tough my points will increase 65 in july 2019 but eoi will also expired.Please guide what to do .Thanks in advnce for suggestion.


There are no short cuts to points
With 55 own points you are only eligible for 489
Whether you will actually get invite or not, I have no idea

Once you get 65 points you can lodge a new EOI in 2019

Cheers


----------



## Khurram86sa (Jul 1, 2019)

Hello all,

I'm currently having 75 points in my EOI and have updated my EOI this month. I have only selected 189 sub class. Should I select 190 sub class as well? 

Also any expert opinion on my chances at 75 points currently?

Thanks


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Khurram86sa said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm currently having 75 points in my EOI and have updated my EOI this month. I have only selected 189 sub class. Should I select 190 sub class as well?
> 
> ...


Yes you can apply for both 189 and 190 class


----------

